# Fordillac V-8 in 1/3rd scale



## gbritnell (Sep 12, 2015)

My current project is progressing well. I started it in August of last year and will have another couple of months to finish it. Hours total without drawings will be in the neighborhood of 1600-1800 hours. 
I have 2 major parts to complete, the base and radiator along with small pieces like wire looms, throttle linkage, brackets etc. 
gbritnell
https://youtu.be/bu57yj7ZSqU


----------



## RiekieRhino (Sep 12, 2015)

Awesome work like always.


----------



## michael-au (Sep 12, 2015)

Fantastic engine, looks nice in the video


----------



## mayhugh1 (Sep 13, 2015)

That is remarkable. We're fortunate to have access to forums today where we can watch in real time a fraction of what went into creating a masterpiece like this. I really do think your work should be memoralized in a book of 'George's Engines' . -  Terry


----------



## kuhncw (Sep 14, 2015)

George, your flathead is a beautiful piece of work.

I look forward to hearing it run.

Chuck


----------

